# Post Cardio Meal?



## Karlito (Feb 26, 2003)

Aside from lifting weights with a great routine, two days a week I do a half hour cardio, followed by Ab work, followed by about 20 minutes or so of Pilates....

Thing is I do all this on an empty stomach (other than some green tea with very little honey) at 10:00 AM....

What's the best approach meal wise for this post routine meal?  I'm taking Whey protein with skim milk post weightlifting days, but I've read you should wait at least 50 minutes after cardio and eat a regular meal.....

Since the ab work and Pilates probably take half an hour...is that long enough?

Should this meal on these days be Whey protein with skim milk like the Weighlifting days?  Or should I change that?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 26, 2003)

good question! i do 20 minutes cardio on an empty stomach or some tea followed by 30 minutes ABS workout and then back to 15-20 minutes cardio.... and i donno what to eat after that! especially when you want to lose bf %


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2003)

*oceangurl01*, do you read any of the advice that DP & w8lifter have given you in your journal?

maybe you should:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14243


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> *oceangurl01*, do you read any of the advice that DP & w8lifter have given you in your journal?
> 
> maybe you should:
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14243


is that like a diary or something.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Karlito *_
> Aside from lifting weights with a great routine, two days a week I do a half hour cardio, followed by Ab work, followed by about 20 minutes or so of Pilates....
> 
> Thing is I do all this on an empty stomach (other than some green tea with very little honey) at 10:00 AM....
> ...




Since you're doing cardio on an empty stomach, you need to do a full regular meal post cardio....w/ protein, SLOW BURNING carbs (if you're having any) and FAT. Don't worry about waiting any longer to eat...worry about what you're eating. You can skip the carbs and compensate w/ fat and protein if fat-loss is your main goal.

However, you do realize that taking honey before working out completely negates the "empty stomach" theory since you've released insulin w/ nothing to slow it down.


----------



## Karlito (Feb 27, 2003)

*Yep....*

Ok so you're saying post cardio-workout meal should be regular...can it be Whey protein with skim milk, or is the skim milk simple carbs?  For post cardio would this meal be appropriate?:

Can of water stored tuna
String beans
one slice of multi-grain bread

But you don't give me a time-frame idea.  Accounting for the time it takes me to do abs and Pilates, should I wait 1 hour past the cardio to consume it?

Yeah, the teaspoon (less actually) of honey gives me enough energy to finish the route though, otherwise I generally drag and don't finish it properly....something else I could be eating?  I get up at 9 and run and 10:30, so that's generally not enough time to eat something at 9 is it? 

Should I take something like Spiru-tein with skim milk as my first meal of the day and hour and a half before I run or workout?

The rest of my day's meals I understand...it's just morning and cardio days I'm confused by because I read so much conflicting information.....

I really appreciate any tips anyone can give....


----------



## PB&J (Feb 27, 2003)

Dude what W8 just posted says it all.
 Before cardio, don't eat any carbs, have a half a scoop of whey just to put something in your stomach to negate any empty stomach feelings. Then after you are done with the pilates and running eat a regular meal.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: Yep....*



> _*Originally posted by Karlito *_
> Ok so you're saying post cardio-workout meal should be regular...
> 
> *Yes*
> ...


----------



## Karlito (Feb 27, 2003)

*Groovy....*

Ok...starting to make sense...

Spirutein is a meal supplament made of Soy Protein (yes I've heard bout the estrogen) and Spirulina, and a ton of vitamins....90 calories in water....14g protein, 9g carb, no fat.....

So how's this (I'm a news writer for a website and work from home, allowing me some slack in my schedule):

On post cardio days:

9:00 AM: Wake up

Green Tea: No honey (while I write)

10:30AM Half hour cardio

11:00AM Pilates and Abs

11:30AM Whey protein, skim milk, flax seed oil

1:00PM Normal lunch (Protein, complex carbs)

3:00PM Whey Protein, skim milk, flax seed oil

5:30PM Normal dinner, usually fish or chicken, fibrous veggies, small starch veggie (rice potato, etc)

8:30PM Whey protein, skim milk, flax seed oil....

Weight lifting days look the same except Whey drink is immediately post lifting.

Look good? If I were to take a half scoop of whey protein and a small amount of skim milk at 9, would it totally destroy any fat burning benefit from the cardio?  ( I really appreciate your help, just trying to really make sure I'm doing things right!  )


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

K...before we continue....I need to know if you're male or female...and all stats.  Please


----------



## Karlito (Feb 27, 2003)

*....*

Male...29 years old...203 lbs. 6 feet 2 inches.  Old cyclist so my legs are strong....

good pecs...skinny arms....love handles, probably need to lose 10-15 pounds of fat still....haven't measured body fat yet...guessing high teens....

Probably in the ectomorph class, will never be HUGE, but I'm sure I can attain at least a model physique....(with hard work and time of course)

Lifting routine is from the Body Sculpting Bible for men, which I don't want to change as I've only been doing it for a month (and seeing some great results in shoulders and back)...and I want to see how effective it is instead of shifting mid-stride....

But the book is a bit iffy on some aspects of nutriotion I think....(particularly this question about cardio)


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Ok...and you're specific goals?....


----------



## Karlito (Feb 27, 2003)

*....*

Goals:

Medium typical male model build a la Soloflex model from years gone by, cut with six pack....

Doing a google search for "male model", this would be the body I'm looking for:

http://www.artminds.com/images/models/baronr/showPage.html?br,02,12


----------



## Monolith (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: ....*



> _*Originally posted by Karlito *_
> Goals:
> 
> Medium typical male model build a la Soloflex model from years gone by, cut with six pack....
> ...



who said you could post my picture?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: Groovy....*



> _*Originally posted by Karlito *_
> Ok...starting to make sense...
> 
> Spirutein is a meal supplament made of Soy Protein (yes I've heard bout the estrogen) and Spirulina, and a ton of vitamins....90 calories in water....14g protein, 9g carb, no fat.....
> ...


----------



## Karlito (Feb 27, 2003)

Ok.....should I replace skim milk with water in at least one of the whey protein shakes?  

Say I want to keep the cardio at 10:30....

What can I eat at 9 that will give me some energy, yet not destroy the fat burning benefit of the cardio?


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 27, 2003)

here is my cardio day plan: 

wake up 7:00 am green tea 
cardio around 8:00 am - 8:30 
ABS 8:30- 9:10 
1/4 cup oat meal OR 1/2 apple and 1 scoop whey protein, 2 spoons cream around 10 am 

1 pm fish, veggies, olive oil
 and continue with meals


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Karlito *_
> Ok.....should I replace skim milk with water in at least one of the whey protein shakes?
> 
> *Replace w/ water and add a tbsp of flax seed oil or 3 tbsp heavy cream*
> ...


----------



## Karlito (Feb 28, 2003)

Great thanks....

I had read somewhere that I needed carbs with each shake to balance things out....not true?

Just so it makes sense to me, the whey protein and flax seed oil will feed my muscles and help build, but my body will not have carbs for the run/lifting session so it will turn to fat stores instead, yes?

Whey protein, water, flax seed oil each morning...one scoop whey protein (21 g protein) a teaspoon of flax seed oil, in 16 oz of cold water....good?  More flax?

is that ok for both weightlifting and cardio days?

Thanks again for all the help....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Sorta  ....everything you eat feeds your muscles and provides energy...it's how you arrange what you eat to manipulate the hormones your body produces. Carbs will stimulate an insulin release...this is something you want to avoid/control when trying to burn fat. So by having a meal w/ protein and fat in it, w/ no carbs, you're not going to have to worry about an insulin release affecting fat burning....so yes, as your body adjusts you'll be using fat as fuel.  Another reason why, when we do eat carbs, that we eat only slow burning carbs, to avoid an insulin spike.

I would go w/ 1.5 scoops protein and 2 tsp flax.


----------



## Karlito (Feb 28, 2003)

Cool.  Ok.  Thanks for bearing with me.

How's this for the final plan merging what I've been following from the body sculpting bible (bible advised a 40-40-20 split) with your advice:

9:00AM 1.5 scoops whey protein (@30g P) with 2 TSP of flax seed oil and Green Tea

10:30AM 1/2 hour cardio, followed by abs and Pilates OR normal weightlifting depending on routine day.

Post Weightlifting:  2 Scoops Whey Protein w/ 16 oz skim milk, one apple.  Post Cardio: wait 1/2 hour, 2 scoops whey protein 16 oz milk, Flax seed oil...  (bible for some reason said no flax in the mix post weightlifting and add a simple carb like apple or banana....agree?)

12:00 or 12:30 One can of Tuna, One piece Multi-grain wheat bread, 6 oz fibrous slow burn veggies (like green beans?)

3:00PM 1 Scoop Whey (@20gP) w/ 16 oz water, 1 TSP flax seed oil

5:00PM One Fish Filet (usually Mahi Mahi), fibrous slow burn starchy veggies (like sweet potato or brown rice) and 6 oz fibrous veggie (asparagus, string bean, broccoli) (should add flax?)

8:00PM 1 scoop Whey (@20gp) w/ 16 oz water, 1 tsp flax seed oil

Now the body sculpting bible suggests doing this for two weeks, then adding one more whey protein shake at night....for instance having one at 7:00 and another at 8:30, to add some calories for 2 weeks to confuse metabolism.  Do you agree with this?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Karlito *_
> Cool.  Ok.  Thanks for bearing with me.
> 
> How's this for the final plan merging what I've been following from the body sculpting bible (bible advised a 40-40-20 split) with your advice:
> ...



As far as adding in an extra shake, I think you'd do better by just reviewing your entire diet and tweaking things a bit to keep your body guessing...but I don't wanna mess up whatever plan ya got going


----------



## Karlito (Feb 28, 2003)

Quite frankly, you ROCK.

Thanks for spending the time tweaking this....I appreciate it.


----------

